# Sounds For A Working Pup



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

I live in the country and it is real quiet and I need some noise to have around the pups so they won't be noise sensitive. I have heard a radio would help. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

lawnmowers, ATV's, snowmobiles,snowblower, power tools, wood splitter(machine or "arm-strong"), my truck  ....the neighbours donkey... . Always some type of racket going on here!
In the puppy pen you can try putting gravel in pop bottles and letting them play with them, also string a couple of cans on some rope and let them drag it around the pen, make a 'jingler" by stringing some beer bottle caps on a wire. Have the puppy pen situated where they can see and here people coming and going. I also have all sorts of wind chimes, bells and all sorts of that stuff in garden directly in front of the kennels. If they are "house-reared" puppies, kitchens are great for lots of noise and if it's me cooking - they'd get used to smoke, too...


----------



## Andres Martin (May 19, 2006)

Ken, 
I burned a CD a long time ago, with selected sounds fron a bunch of CDs from an ad agency...
...motors, powertools, animals, babies, screaming and yelling, thunderclaps, fireworks, gunshots, water, kitchen pots and pans, etc. etc. etc.
You're a smart man, Ken.


----------



## Greg Long (Mar 27, 2006)

I live in the country too but I have never had a problem with noise sensitivity.I dont do anything to get them used to stuff other than just hauling them around in the truck everywhere.
Well,I do like to shoot my .22 around them. :lol:


----------



## Sarah Hall (Apr 12, 2006)

Sound cds for infants are useful. Or have someone on here that lives in a big city record sounds for you and send it to you.
Dern country peepole and theyr wantin our sounds! Move to the city you *******!
(just kidding please dont hit me!!! you ought to hear me talk, you would think I came straight from alabama, georgia, or maybe tennesee sometimes)


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

I thought about singing to them but I don't want them traumatized for life. :lol: :lol: :lol:  

I was wondering if there was a CD on the market for something like this. If not I will make my own. 

Sarah, you know, we in South GA don't know how to speak city talk. :lol: Can you imagine this, "Hey city slicker, can you send me some of your, city sounds" :lol: :lol: response "take them all, please" :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I can record you a day at my house with my 4 and 5 year old boys! They make plenty of racket, this will definetly noise desensitize them!


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Jay, that would be great. Could you throw in some hollering and crying? You might have a problem getting that with the boys. :lol: :lol: Seeing that you are around the city, could you call the police and maybe record some sirens. I am not sure if our police cars have sirens, I know we have one car with radar. :lol: 

Also, when we come up for the trials in December, we I be able to bring Bear on a lease while we watch the other dogs?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Ken Thompson said:


> ...I be able to bring Bear on a lease while we watch the other dogs?


You can lease dogs now? Wow, is that ethical? :lol:


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

this is the closest I could think of....

http://www.jjdog.com/Merchant2/merc...ategory_Code=3CATPuppyRackettAudiotapePUPTBV7


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Mike, I'm surprised you haven't heard of this, you lease a dog for one thousand bites and then you have the option of turning him in or you can purchase him. If you go over one thousand, you have to pay for the extra bites. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ken Thompson (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks, Melissa


----------



## melissa mims (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Sure you can bring bear! But you can't have him out while a dog is on the field, but during any down time yea you can get him out. There will probably be several dogs there that arn't in the trial but they'll still get to get out and socialize. Looking forward to seeing all of you.


----------



## Woody Taylor (Mar 28, 2006)

Feh. You're all lightweights. :lol:

If you really want to desensitize a puppy, try industrial metal. I highly recommend albums by Ministry, specifically "Psalm 69: The Way To Succeed and the Way To Suck Eggs" (best album title ever, btw.).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ministry_(band)#Psalm_69

If your puppy can handle "New World Order" your puppy can handle anything.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Ken, Don't know if you have a 4-wheeler or not ....... but tying things like tin cans, plastic bottles with rocks, whatever makes lots of noise. Don't drag things or the dogs will be obcessed with chasing it and can get hurt , just have it so you can make noise with it. Also a trip to hang out at a truck stop is great. Anywhere that there is a building project going on....the air nail gun is great! I have little challenge courses set up around my place where we do obedience type things.ie,climbing on logs, the tractor and old dump truck, various trailers, up on piles of dirt, stacks of hay, swimming in the pond etc. At the different places you can play the noise recordings. Don't you just love the country life.....we can just turn the recordings off or go home!!!!!! 8) 8) 

Debbie


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Don't know how I screwed that first sentence up ......the point I was trying to make was to tie noise makers to the 4-wheeler!!!!!  jeeze o, I need more coffee!!!!!

Debbie


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I have a suggestion for ya. Go rent the Xbox game "Black," put it on loud surround sound while you play it, and get a grandfather clock. :lol: 


http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l190/runningtsjak/?action=view&current=Sept1706009.flv

Jak _was_ sprawled out sleeping in the middle of the living room floor, but when I went to get the camera, he got up to follow me and found his rope toy, which he had to play with because he hasn't had it for a whole day. :roll: :lol:

And one ore: http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l190/runningtsjak/?action=view&current=Sept1706.flv


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Woody Taylor said:


> Feh. You're all lightweights. :lol:
> 
> If you really want to desensitize a puppy, try industrial metal. I highly recommend albums by Ministry, specifically "Psalm 69: The Way To Succeed and the Way To Suck Eggs" (best album title ever, btw.).
> 
> ...


Or if you're more like my age, you can haul out Pink Floyd, The Who, or Deep Purple. :lol:


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

> Or if you're more like my age, you can haul out Pink Floyd, The Who, or Deep Purple.


Wait, when did age have anything to do with it? :wink: 

My dog's favorite album when he was just a baby was Pink Floyd Meddle--timeless, ageless, PRICEless to see him howwwwllllinnnn.

There are some excellent suggestions in this thread for desensitizing.


PS. Ministry, "the mind is a terrible thing to taste" (I think their first) is awesome too, only if played loud...like up to 11. 8)


----------



## Michele McAtee (Apr 10, 2006)

> Or if you're more like my age, you can haul out Pink Floyd, The Who, or Deep Purple.


Wait, when did age have anything to do with it? :wink: 

My dog's favorite album when he was just a baby was Pink Floyd Meddle--timeless, ageless, PRICEless to see him howwwwllllinnnn.

There are some excellent suggestions in this thread for desensitizing.


PS. Ministry, "the mind is a terrible thing to taste" (I think their first) is awesome too, only if played loud...like up to 11. 8)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michele McAtee said:


> .....My dog's favorite album when he was just a baby was Pink Floyd Meddle--timeless, ageless, PRICEless to see him howwwwllllinnnn......


My favorite Pink Floyd, too, and I wasn't even a baby dog! They cross all species lines! :lol:


----------

